# ghrp 2 10mg how to reconstitute check



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

right just want to double check this recived my peptides today there is nothing on the glass vials telling me how many mg but on my order it states each vial is 10mg

now saturation dose is 80mcg i want 2 doses of 80mcg each day one in the morning one at night before bed

so if i add 2ml of bac water to a 10mg vial that would give me a dose of

500mcg at 10ui mark on slin pin ?


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

one more thing i have 1ml syringes the gauge on them goes up 0,1 0,2 0,3 all the way up to 1,0 1ml so how do i use


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

not saying youre wrong just I have only ever had GHRP6/2 in 5mg vials. NO reason why it shouldnt come in 10mg vials though.

In any case I would use 4ml and not 2ml for a 10mg vial

and I work it out this way

there are 10,000 mcg in 10mg

so 10,000/80 = 125 doses

so if you use 1ml slinpins with 100iu markings, and you mix with 4ml that's equal to 400iu.

So to get the iu for 80mcg you divide 400/125 = 3.2 iu (will be tricky to measure that exactly)

*
So for that reason it would be better to mix with 5ml BAC water.*

*
*

*
then you have 500/125 = 4iu*


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

Cool thanks the 1ml syringes I got from needle exchange are in 0'1 to 1'0 1ml

I have slin syringes on the way though thanks


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

i know the syringes you are on about. the 0,1 is 10iu's and it goes right up to 1,0 which is 100iu's.


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hardc0re said:


> i know the syringes you are on about. the 0,1 is 10iu's and it goes right up to 1,0 which is 100iu's.


Cool that's handy all I need now is go my bac water to come


----------

